# HAPPY MARDI GRAS! Boudreaux's Joke..



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

hey everyone! i'm still recooping from Mardi Gras, hope everyone else had a great one! figured i hadn't posted any jokes in a while..so here's a goodie..hope yall enjoy! love you guys!

*Boudreaux's Dog*

Boudreaux and his wife Clotille lived on a little farm outside Mamou.

One day Clotille said, "Mais, Boudreaux, you have to get rid of dat dog.

All he does is lie under de front porch and turn over da trash cans."

Boudreaux said, "Okay. Cher . I'll get rid of him."

He put him in the pickup, drove down the road a couple of miles and 
dumped him out. He drove home and in a few minutes the dog showed up. So 
he put him back in the truck, drove several more miles and dumped him out.

After getting back home, the dog showed up again. Clotille said, "You have to take him out and drive around and around a lot in circles, den dump him out. Dat way he
won't know da way home."

Boudreaux said, "You some smart, Clotille, and dat's why I marry you."

Boudreaux took the dog, drove all around and zigzagged a lot then dumped 
the dog out.

He started back home but pulled over and parked and called Clotille on 
his cell phone. "Has dat dog come back yet?"

Clotille answered "Yes, he just came in."

Boudreaux said, "Well, put him up to da phone - I'm lost."


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

hahaa!! thats funny!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

LMAO that is funny


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

I had a great Mardi Gras! Now down to the business of lent. Hope my liver don't get too mad.


----------

